# lights on or off?



## sitronutre (Mar 11, 2007)

i have a 3 gallon tank with a floresent light bulb, and i was wondering if it mattered when i have the light on or off. it doesnt create much heat at all so thats not a problem. 

thanks!!


----------



## Plyr58 (Mar 7, 2007)

More than 8 or 9 hrs a day and you will eventually get algae. Buy a 3.99 timer at lowes, set it for 8.5 hours of light, and your good to go.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

I turn my lights off at night. Those timers are great, but for some reason, I could never seem to get one that worked. Some worked for a few weeks, some never worked. Maybe it was my house or something. 
Anyway, I would not leave my lights on all the time.


----------



## 1stfishies (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with both of them, 8-10 hours, I have a 20 gallon and I think my fish like to stay up late I usually put it on before I go to skewl and i like to turn them off at like 5:30-6:30 (I go to skewl @ 8:30)A little extra time leaving your light on wont do much but turning it off earlier every now and then save some of the light in the bulb. Good luck with your fish and tank


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

hey 1stfishies, did they teach you to spell "skewl" at school? lol, sorry, just seemed like an oxymoron. i would suggest you leave the lights off during the day if there is natural sunlight coming through. that way when you get home and it gets a bit darker you can enjoy the tank better with the lights on. turn them off as you go to bed. just a suggestion.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If you go to Walmart back around the light bulds n stuff you can find a timer there that cost around 6 bucks, mine works really well for turning on an off lights.

This is the one that has the pins you use to set the time on and off with. i just run and extention cord out of it and run my lights with


----------

